# 97 mk3 drum to disc brake conversion



## sidewaysdriver (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm starting a full performance upgrade on my first VW, what do i need to do to start converting my rear drum brakes to high quality performance disc brakes? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

theirs a thread right under yours with plenty info.


----------

